# TiVo Pooling via LAN



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's an interesting idea to chew on:

Eliminate the current MRV system and simply pool the NPL for all TiVo's on a given LAN into the same list, and handle background transfers seamlessly. Instead of having to select each TiVo from the NPL to browse, they could all share the same NPL, and thus the same pooled storage space. In addition, such a system would also allow for tuner pooling, which would automatically resolve schedule conflicts by finding another TiVo that has an open spot.

Heck you wouldn't even have to eliminate the current MRV system if you don't ant to. When Guided Setup is run the user could elect "Standalone" or "Pooled" operation.

While the current 100Mbps wired Ethernet ports could support such an operation without much issue, I imagine if TiVo elects to use a 1Gbps port and a slightly faster CPU on the Series4 this dream could quite easily become a reality.

The technology and protocols to handle this are partway there already, and such a feature would be an industry-first.

Thoughts?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The current 100Mbps Ethernet isn't utilized at anywhere near capacity, so there's no reason to contemplate bumping it up yet. There are other bottlenecks to resolve first.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> The current 100Mbps Ethernet isn't utilized at anywhere near capacity, so there's no reason to contemplate bumping it up yet. There are other bottlenecks to resolve first.


Perhaps not, but not under normal conditions, but Jamie has been able to get 117Mbps using an AGIGAUSB adapter, a custom kernel, and jumbo frames. I imagine the same optimizations applied there would also apply here.


----------



## DJHall (Nov 20, 2003)

GOD YES! This is the most significant limitation to TiVos at the moment in my opinion. If I have a TiVo, and I want to double my tuners and storage, why can't I just buy a second TiVo and connect it to the first as an expansion rather than a stand alone unit. One Now Playing list, one Season Pass list, one ToDo list, but twice the capability. And not coincidentally... twice the subscription revenue for TiVo.

As it is, I have to manually resolve scheduling conflicts and move season passes back and forth between the two TiVos every time a network changes their lineup or moves a show to a new date and/or time. To see what I have to watch I need to check the now playing lists of both TiVo, and since I can pull a show from a remote TiVo but not schedule or delete the recordings remotely, I need to use two inputs on my TV, which means I need to use a swichbox to connect the XBox beause I don't have enough intputs on the TV with the both TiVos and a DVD player. If you have to schedule recordings manually, why pay a premium for TiVos instead of generic DVRs?

Why isn't this getting any attention from TiVo?


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Well with True2way coming soon, they could 4 tuners built in, But i like the idea of adding tuners via usb or something. It would better they had expansion modules.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Omikron said:


> The technology and protocols to handle this are partway there already, and such a feature would be an industry-first.


Actually, I think Replay TV's Hive Mind did exactly what you are suggesting. 'Not an industry first, at all.



Omikron said:


> Thoughts?


I think the members of CableLabswould allow themselves to be boiled in oil before they would allow this on a CableCard certified machine.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Videodrome said:


> Well with True2way coming soon, they could 4 tuners built in, But i like the idea of adding tuners via usb or something. It would better they had expansion modules.


Other than cost, there is nothing preventing the Series III platform from supporting 4 or 6 tuners.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

lrhorer said:


> Other than cost, there is nothing preventing the Series III platform from supporting 4 or 6 tuners.


Ideally 4 tuners is whats needed.


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

MRV's limits are designed to keep multi-family dwellings like dorms and apartments from having every TiVo in the building in the group.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

LostCluster said:


> MRV's limits are designed to keep multi-family dwellings like dorms and apartments from having every TiVo in the building in the group.


Just how do you reach that conclusion?


----------



## waldo143 (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree, how do you come up with the MRV limitation conclusion? MRV would still require the same account KEY and I beleive there is still a 5 TiVo limit per account so pooling is not completly out of the question. I for one would love this feature as I need 4 tuners but also want 2 TiVo, living roon and bedroom. I am currently figuring out which TiVO will record which show due to overlaps and will need to duplicate season passes, where is a pooled MPL or season pass were available the TiVo could do it for me and just recored it to the appropiate box. The only consession the end user would have to make is by not really knowing which box a show is on that there would be more streaming/transferring if this was used but well worth it IMHO. Though I would make this an option for users to choose to enable or disable in case they dont want to use it.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Videodrome said:


> Ideally 4 tuners is whats needed.


The suggestion on the table is co-operative scheduling of Series III Tivos, which automatically implies at least 4 tuners.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

lrhorer said:


> The suggestion on the table is co-operative scheduling of Series III Tivos, which automatically implies at least 4 tuners.


But you cant watch live tv, on another Tivo, do you get it now?


----------

